# Eheim 2075



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking to upgrade and want an Eheim 2075 Ultra G series. Pros and cons? Anyone? opcorn:


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Don't know if it is still a problem, but I have seen lots of comments on Amazon regarding leaks. I have a 2080 for a few years now with no problems.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

I purchased a 2075 & 2073 for my 125g, and they run great.
As you know from my previous posts, I am knew to the hobby, but I had no trouble setting them up, and they run QUIET!
When I spoke with Eheim they said the leaking issue was for the initial production, but they fixed it so that anything made from 2011 and beyond is ok.
They said you can check the serial number on the head of the filter...the first 2 numbers represent the year it was made.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm new to the Eheim 2075, have had one now for about 2 months. I love it, its quiet and was easy to set up (I did it) and easy to maintain (we just checked it this last weekend). I especially like the way the trays load and unload. I'm very happy overall at this point.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

MarkyMark75 said:


> I purchased a 2075 & 2073 for my 125g, and they run great.
> As you know from my previous posts, I am knew to the hobby, but I had no trouble setting them up, and they run QUIET!
> When I spoke with Eheim they said the leaking issue was for the initial production, but they fixed it so that anything made from 2011 and beyond is ok.
> They said you can check the serial number on the head of the filter...the first 2 numbers represent the year it was made.


I that true for the 2076? the e3 version? 
I have one but it hasn't leaked............what should I be looking for in case it happens?
anything I can do preventive?


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have 2 ultra g 160's and I will never buy another filter. they honestly keep my water crystal clear. I clean them once a month but I could probably go 2 months between cleaning easiy.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

marius432 said:


> MarkyMark75 said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a 2075 & 2073 for my 125g, and they run great.
> ...


I would call Eheim and ask them....they have good tech support.
Here is their number: 1-888-343-4662


----------

